# Pregnant?



## Jasper2003 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,
my 1 1/2 yr old got out while in heat (she's an inside cat, and I'm usually really good about grabbing her when she runs out) and was gone for two days. When she got back, she was no longer in heat (this was about a month ago). Lately, she's been extra friendly to me, follows me everywhere, always wants to be held, and was very adamant that I see her "cubby hole", a partially covered box hidden in a corner. She got in the box and started kneading and purring. She's a petite cat and has medium hair so I can't really tell if she's any bigger. What do you guys think?

p.s. Please don't judge me as irresponsible or a BYB; I was doing a good job of keeping her in and I do plan to have her spayed.


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

I have never owned an unspayed mature cat, so I can't offer any expert advice, but from what I have read, if a cat in heat gets gets outside, the chances of her getting pregnant are almost 100%. Unfortunately, there are so many unneutered cats out there. I've also heard that pregnant cats do tend to become more affectionate and start to build nests for their babies. I also believe that it may be possible to terminate a cat's pregnancy if you have her spayed while pregnant. In my opinion, she's likely pregnant, but I'll let the more experienced cat owners give their views.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I think its likely that she's pregnant. If she is, there are 2 options. You can let her have the kittens or you can abort the pregnancy and have her spayed at the same time.
Aborting the pregnancy is an extremely touchy subject for many people, and understandably so, but if you're willing to consider it, then I think you should (consider it, that is). 

This is not a pretty picture to paint, but its something I feel needs to be said...
The biggest problem with letting her have the kittens is that there are just not enough homes for all the cats in this world, and another litter of kittens just contributes to this problem. You may be able to find homes for all the kittens, but even if you do, it is a home that another cat or kitten in a shelter could have had, and thats another cat or kitten in a shelter somewhere that gets euthanized because there isn't a home for it. What it comes down to, really, is choosing to end a life before its born by aborting the pregnancy, or indirectly ending the life of a cat thats already here by allowing the kittens to be born...... :? Unfourtunately its not the same as it is with people in which every child is guarenteed a home....


----------



## Jasper2003 (Aug 8, 2006)

If it was up to me, I'd keep all of them, but my husband has other ideas. I'm all about pro choice, but I worked as a vet assistant once and helped with an abortion/spay. The kittens were only days away from being born; it broke my heart. i don't know if I could do that, but I agree with you about all the unwanted cats in the shelters (if it was up to me, I'd have all of them too!) Obviously this is something I need to really think about. Thanks for the advice.


----------

